# ناقص حاجه ؟!



## اوريجانوس المصري (18 أبريل 2009)

منتدي جميل جدا ربنا يبارككم

بس انا شايف ان المنتدي ناقص قسم الرد علي الالحاد او قسم عن الالحاد والمسيحيه

او المسيحيه والعلم الحديث  حاجه زي كدة

تحياتي


----------



## bonguy (19 أبريل 2009)

*فكرة رائعة وانا عن نفسي بشجعها وكنت بتمناها من زمان (يارب روك يوافق) وشكراً يا اوريجانوس لأقتراحك.​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 أبريل 2009)

أعتقد - في رأي المتواضع - انه ممكن انها تنضم كمواضيع في قسم من الاقسام
لكن كقسم جديد اعتقد انه ممكن يكون صعب 
للحاجة للمادة والمشرفين وغيره...
حضرتك ممكن تنزل موضوع فيه موسوعة شاملة عن الالحاد

شكرا اخي علي الفكرة​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 أبريل 2009)

انا اتعرفت علي اخ يقول انه من السعوديه وانه ملحد عامل موقع 

بيتعرض فيه لجميع الاديان في النقض بفكر الالحاد 

الشبهات  تقريبا نفس الشبهات الاسلاميه واغلبها معروف بس الرد بدل ما هو واخد شق ديني هيكون الرد علمي فقط 

بكده نقدر نرد علي الالحاد وكمان يكون المنتدي كامل من كل الاقسام 

ياريت بجد نقدر نعمل حاجه في الاتجاه دا

تحياتي


----------



## bonguy (19 أبريل 2009)

*بصراحة من اهم الحاجات للأقتراح هو ان الملحدين اعدادهم هائلة وانا اعرف الكثير منهم شخصياً وكل شبهاتهم هي عبارة عن شبهات علمية من علماء الغرب المنحرفين عن الايمان وفيه فرق كبير بينهم وبين المسلمين حيث يعتمد المسلمين علي المراجع والكتب الاسلامية ولكن يعتمد الملحدين علي عقولهم في كل شيء وانا اري ان المسيح قد قال "اذهبوا وبشروا جميع الامم" بمعني انه اذا قد حمل اعضاء ومؤسسي هذا المنتدي علي عاتقهم الكرازة برسالة الخلاص فيجب ان تكون الرسالة موجهة للجميع وليس لطائفة معينة....وازيد الي هذا الاقتراح ايضاً اقتراح اخر بأن يكون موضوع القسم ليس فقط التحاور مع الملحدين ولكن ايضاً التحاور مع البهائيين وعبدة الشيطان الذين قد ازدادوا جداً في الاونة الاخيرة.....واخيراً كلي ثقي في ادارة المنتدي الحكيمة التي تعمل من اجل المسيح والمسيح فقط ومنتظرين رأي الادارة وبشكر الاه اوريجانوس صاحب الاقتراح​*


----------



## just member (20 أبريل 2009)

*انا شايف ان قسم الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*
*متواجد وبيسد ها الاحتياج*
*اللى بتحكى فية*
*ومن وجهة نظرى الشخصية لا اكثر*
*ان اغلب اللى بيجوا وبيسألو فى محاولة لمعرفة المسيح*
*ماهو  الا ملحد وبيدور على الحق*
* مهما كانت ديانتة *
*فهو يبحث عن الحق*
*والحق هو المسيح *
*والمسيحية *
*والمسحين*​


----------



## new ager (10 يونيو 2009)

اسفه لاني رجعت موضوع قديم شويه لقدام

بس فعلا الواحد محتاج قسم زي دا في ظل تحدي الملحدين لجميع الاديان ان تكون قادره بالرد عاليهم و يزعمون انه لا يمكن لاحد الرد ابدا و ان الكل ضعيف جدا و متهافت امامهم

و شكرا


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2009)

الفكرة مقبولة, لكن المادة غير متوفرة
متى تواجد عدد من الملحدين الذين يريدون النقاش بطريقتهم, سنضيف القسم في وقتها


----------



## oesi no (11 يونيو 2009)

*انا شايف انه ممكن يكون عامل جذب ليهم ياروك 
لانهم حتى لو دخلو المنتدى  وملقوش حاجة تخصهم مش هيخشو 
وممكن نعمل موضوع يرد على اتهامات الملحدين فى قسم الرد على الشبهات 
واعتقد الموضوع ده ممكن يجذبهم ناحيتنا   وبكدة يكون فيه العدد اللى ممكن فيما بعد ننشئ ليه القسم 
*​


----------



## My Rock (11 يونيو 2009)

عندك حق
في الرد على الشبهات, سنحاول إضافة بعض الشبهات من الملحدين بصورة خاصة و الرد عليها للجذب و بناء أرضية للحوار معهم.


----------



## antonius (12 يونيو 2009)

oesi_no قال:


> *انا شايف انه ممكن يكون عامل جذب ليهم ياروك *
> 
> *لانهم حتى لو دخلو المنتدى وملقوش حاجة تخصهم مش هيخشو *
> *وممكن نعمل موضوع يرد على اتهامات الملحدين فى قسم الرد على الشبهات *
> *واعتقد الموضوع ده ممكن يجذبهم ناحيتنا وبكدة يكون فيه العدد اللى ممكن فيما بعد ننشئ ليه القسم *​


 انا اؤيد..واعتقد لو كان قسم فرعي..يكون جميل ايضا..
او اضافة قسم في "حوار الاديان" ولكن لحوار الملاحدة واللادينيين..


----------

